# Affordable Commercial Wines by Varietal: Cabernet Sauvignon



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2014)

My eventual goal is to principally drink wine that I have made and aged. However, it will take a long time to get my stock to that point. In the meantime, I have to buy some commercial wines (just to get the bottles, you understand  ).

We have had other threads that invite you to discuss your favorite wines. However, I want to foster a discussion with a little more focus. Specifically, I would like to ask you about your favorite wine in a particular category/varietal. Today, I'd like to ask you about Cabernet Sauvignon. Moreover, I would like to ask about wines that are affordable.

What is "affordable" depends both on the person and the taxes and prices that prevail in your area, of course. In my area, in which taxes are fairly low, the price point seems to be about $10. To give a better idea, you can get:
Frontera for $4
Rex Goliath for $6
Columbia Crest Two Vines for $8
Ravenswood for $9
Lots and lots for $10: Columbia Crest Grand Estates, Bogle, Gallo of Sonoma, etc. etc.
Chatea Ste. Michelle for $12


So, for my purposes, I am interested in hear about Cabernets that would fall (in my area) about $8 - $12.

Are you game? (If this works out, I'd like us to discuss other varietals or styles in future threads.)

(i'll post my pick in the next post, just to separate the intro from my pick.)


----------



## GreginND (Jan 11, 2014)

When talking about the best affordability for wines I tend to shay way from focussing on one varietal. Actually, I find the best values are blends. That QPR ration - Quality/Price ratio - is, to me, the important number. Not the exact price range. I find most of the best values for QPR at around $12. And some of the best values I have been finding lately are from Spain. Bierzo, Ribera del Duero, and some of the lesser known regions outside of Priorat and Rioja are offering some great values.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2014)

My current favorite a Cab by Leese-Fitch. I can get this for $10.






Here is a link to their tasting notes. The grapes are sourced from Monterey, Paso Robles, Clarksburg, River Junction, and Lodi, California.

It is pretty yummy. My own (amateurish) tasting notes say: Smooth, round (perhaps a touch thin), herbaceous, blueberry, pepper, cherry.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2014)

GreginND said:


> When talking about the best affordability for wines I tend to shay way from focussing on one varietal.



Greg, I am a big fan of blends. I am very glad that quality, domestic blends are becoming more common. It is kind of simpleminded to think that one varietal can deliver everything we want! However, the varietal system is not exactly going away, and I thought it would be useful to limit the discussion to one particular one. I had fully intended (if this idea gains any traction at all) to discuss certain blends.


----------



## Gwand (Jan 11, 2014)

GreginND said:


> When talking about the best affordability for wines I tend to shay way from focussing on one varietal. Actually, I find the best values are blends. That QPR ration - Quality/Price ratio - is, to me, the important number. Not the exact price range. I find most of the best values for QPR at around $12. And some of the best values I have been finding lately are from Spain. Bierzo, Ribera del Duero, and some of the lesser known regions outside of Priorat and Rioja are offering some great values.



I agree with Greg hundred percent. I would also add there are some great QPR wines from southern Italian varietals such as nero d'avola. Also good QPR montepulciano d abbruzo wines.


----------



## HenryMae (Jan 11, 2014)

One of my fav's is Rodney Strong Cab 2009 - $14


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats a no brainer for me. Columbia Crest H3 (Horse Heaven Hills AVA). Show me another $10 bottle of wine that constantly scores 90pts on Wine Spectator!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2014)

HenryMae said:


> One of my fav's is Rodney Strong Cab 2009 - $14



Thanks, HenryMae. Mmmmm, I think I feel a $14 experiment coming on! Coming on "Strong," in fact.




ibglowin said:


> Thats a no brainer for me. Columbia Crest H3 (Horse Heaven Hills AVA). Show me another $10 bottle of wine that constantly scores 90pts on Wine Spectator!



Good call, Mike! I have a case of Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Merlot aging in my basement. I really like H3; I was fortunate enough to live VERY close to there for half a year. I must admit that I have not yet tried CC H3 Cab., though. That will change! (I just wish they didn't use those painted bottles -- tough to relabel! :^) )


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 11, 2014)

hahaha I would love to jump in on this because right now cabs are my fav, but being in Canada our wines are priced much different than yours.
IE your Frontera for $4 is $10 here. So your $10 wines are more than doubled in price as well.(this is why I make my own.)
I do like the cabernet sauvignon - louis martini sonoma county wine but here it's about $20 a bottle.So not something I grab for everyday drinking.
If I grab a $10 bottle of wine here it would be equivalent to your $4 ones which means nothing good Lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> What is "affordable" depends both on the person and the taxes and prices that prevail in your area, of course.
> 
> So, for my purposes, I am interested in hear about Cabernets that would fall (in my area) about $8 - $12.





vernsgal said:


> hahaha I would love to jump in on this because right now cabs are my fav, but being in Canada our wines are priced much different than yours.
> IE your Frontera for $4 is $10 here. So your $10 wines are more than doubled in price as well.(this is why I make my own.)
> I do like the cabernet sauvignon - louis martini sonoma county wine but here it's about $20 a bottle.So not something I grab for everyday drinking.
> If I grab a $10 bottle of wine here it would be equivalent to your $4 ones which means nothing good Lol


 
Kim, I understand that, and that is why I tried to set the scale of what costs what _in my area_, rather than just say "best wine under $12." Clearly that would be nearly meaningless; I understand that prices are so much higher in some other areas. (Don't worry, it has not escaped my attention that a disproportionate number of Canadians make their own wine!)

So, pretty please, can you share what your favorite cabs are, not worrying about what their price tags are in your neck of the woods? Thanks very much!


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 11, 2014)

Renacer Punto Final Cabernet Sauvignon – Argentina
This is a quote:
Wine Description

Punto Final Cabernet Sauvignon is handcrafted with grapes from Renacer's low-yielding estate vineyard in Perdriel. The grapes were harvested from two select parcels known for their extraordinary quality, and the wine was aged in French oak barrels, providing added complexity, smooth tannins and an elegant bouquet.
Tasting Notes

It is a deep purple color with aromas of dark fruit, red berry and spice notes which combine nicely in the mouth offering flavors of plum and cherry, with a jammy personality and good structure. The mouthfeel is elegant, and the finish lingers with good acidity.

This one is awesome for the price. About $17 Canadian


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you, Kim. That one sounds awesome, indeed. I have not seen this in my stores, BUT, one of my local specialty stores will order just about anything. 

I have developed a strong liking for Argentine wines; Chilean, too (although I realize they tend to differ quite a bit). I will try this one. Thanks again.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 11, 2014)

The Merlot from 2010 was good but a little rough around the edges as they say. Only scored 89pts WS. It went great with pizza/italian still. My favorite is actually the H3 Les Chevaux blend of Syrah, Merlot and Cab Sauv. The blend changes each year. for 2010 it was predominately Merlot and scored (again) 90pts WS. I am still able to source this wine online but its getting harder and harder to find as the 2011 vintage is released. I bought double Mag bottles of both the Cab Sauv and Les Chevaux for future parties! You have to toss these bottles as they are painted….. 








sour_grapes said:


> I really like H3; I was fortunate enough to live VERY close to there for half a year. I must admit that I have not yet tried CC H3 Cab., though. That will change! (I just wish they didn't use those painted bottles -- tough to relabel! :^) )


----------



## RCGoodin (Jan 11, 2014)

Go to Costco - look for a 2007 Rioja, black label, 92pts, $10, as good as any red I have drunk. It's big and you'll be back for more. My last trip I bought 10 bottles. Next trip, I empty the shelves.


----------



## zalai (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Paul ,

My favorite cabernet is Liberty School Cabernet Sauvignon . 
It is from Paso Robles . Please keep in mind that I am from Canada .


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 12, 2014)

zalai said:


> Hello Paul ,
> 
> My favorite cabernet is Liberty School Cabernet Sauvignon .
> It is from Paso Robles . Please keep in mind that I am from Canada .



See, this is good information -- I had never even _heard_ of this wine; now I gots to try it! I am truly glad I asked about this.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 12, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Thank you, Kim. That one sounds awesome, indeed. I have not seen this in my stores, BUT, one of my local specialty stores will order just about anything.
> 
> I have developed a strong liking for Argentine wines; Chilean, too (although I realize they tend to differ quite a bit). I will try this one. Thanks again.



I guarantee you won't be disappointed. I'm that sure of it!...(maybe,lol)


----------



## GreginND (Jan 12, 2014)

Funny, I just had the Leese-Fitch on Thursday. I agree, it is a nice bottle of wine for the price. And I'm a fan of the H3 anything. We had a blind wine tasting last night with our wine group and the 2011 H3 merlot came out a shining winner amongst some other higher end wines. Liberty School is rock solid. All good suggestions. Wish I could add more to the discussion. I need to start trying more cabs in this price point.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't remember the exact price point, but it is close to this. Dreaming Tree Wines Cab Sauv. Very tasty.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 12, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I don't remember the exact price point, but it is close to this. Dreaming Tree Wines Cab Sauv. Very tasty.



Dreaming Tree "Crush" was my house red for a while. I think the last two vintages have been lacking though, and it haven't bought any in a while. 

As a big Dave Matthews fan though, I'm willing to cut him some slack.  I need to get to Blenheim Vineyards - his place in Charlottesville. It's only 90 minutes from here.


----------



## GreginND (Jan 12, 2014)

Popped the cork on this one tonight. It's very dark, almost black int he glass. Inky, rich and full of dark mocha mingling with dark fruits. The name is apropos. A solid value at $12.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 12, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Popped the cork on this one tonight. It's very dark, almost black int he glass. Inky, rich and full of dark mocha mingling with dark fruits. The name is apropos. A solid value at $12.



Our friends brought some of that on the ski trip we took over New Years. It's very nice. Good value.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 12, 2014)

You might also like to try Apothic Dark. No Cab Sauv in it, but boy did I find it tasty. Love the price point of about $10.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey, I missed these latest posts because they were on the second page! Thanks, gents.

I am off to the liquor store now, and intend to buy any and all of these that I can find.

Thanks!


----------



## GreginND (Jan 13, 2014)

Great, Paul! Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## HenryMae (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd love to hear your opinions on the recommendations (good or bad).


----------



## seth8530 (Jan 13, 2014)

I will be giving this thread a look the next time I go to the liqour store. Im currently neck deep in a cab sav/ pinot noir kick.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, I visited my normal liquor store and my grocery store on the walk home from work. I scored 4 of the 7 cabs on my shopping list. Here are my local prices:
Liberty School: $16
Rodney Strong: $15
Louis Martini: on sale for $13
Carnivor: on sale for $10

My everyday quaff has crept up to a price point of $12, although I wouldn't mind finding a lower-priced wine to alternate it with. I did not make any attempt to shop around, so perhaps a better value on some of these can be gotten elsewhere, but so far, most of these are above my "everyday" line. (I will enjoy the experiment, however!)

I will have to go in search of some of the others. In the meantime, here is the rogues' gallery of these four:


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 31, 2014)

*H3 label going to Paper!*

Just saw this little blurb from Columbia Crest. The H3 line of Wines are moving to all paper labels! Meaning of course we can now use/reuse the bottles instead of tossing them into the dumpster or recycle bin.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AUpscUwRTc[/ame]



ibglowin said:


> Thats a no brainer for me. Columbia Crest H3 (Horse Heaven Hills AVA). Show me another $10 bottle of wine that constantly scores 90pts on Wine Spectator!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank goodness! I hate painted bottles (for the reason you cite).

BTW, all you contributors, I will have an update soon on the wines you suggested that I was able to get and test.


----------



## HenryMae (Feb 27, 2014)

UPDATE!?!?!?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 28, 2014)

Okay, you shamed me into it. I had been hoping to find and rate the missing labels before I posted again. But here is my interim report on the four mentioned above. I use a 20-point scale to rate wines.

The winner, BY FAR, was Louis M. Martini. (2011), $13 on sale. I gave it 17 points (which is about as high as I give almost anything south of Opus 1.) Here are my amateur tasting notes:

Upon opening: Color: Deeep purple! Languid, velvet, raspberry cake, round, mild, smooth. Almost like drinking a kringle. Boysenberry.

2nd night: Languid, smooth, floral, toffee finish, blackberry, black cherry.

-----------------------------------

Carnivor ($10): this was a disappointment in some respect. It seems like it was "doctored." I gave it 13. Tasting notes (verbatim):

Upon opening: Smooth, languid, cough syrup, boysenberry, artificial candy taste, slightly sweet. Bizarre deep purple color, nearly fluorescent. Loooooong legs. The legs themselves look purple. Very viscous. Artificial color and/or glycerol.

(Didn't make it to second night! The few drops of wine left in the glass to dry looked like day-glo purple the next day.)

-----------------------------------

Liberty School (2010), $16. I gave it a 15 the first night, plummeting to a 12 the second night.

Upon opening: Very nice, astringent, (Would be MUCH better in 5 years), smooth, fills the mouth, berry, spice, dry, cassis, floral.

2nd night: tart, lemon, berry, cedar, leather, lemongrass.

-----------------------------------

Rodney Strong (2011) $15: another disappointment. I gave it a 13 1st night and 12 second night.

Upon opening: tart, smoothish, astringent, acidic, blackberry, slight mineral note, pleasant finish

2nd night: smooth, tart, slightly astringent, toffee/coffee finish, figs.



I was out to dinner at an unfamiliar restaurant, and they had Louis Martini by the glass. Knowing this result, I jumped on that, and it did not disappoint. Just as good as I remembered it. Thinking about adding Louis Martini to the "house rotation!"


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Paul,

While I like Carnivor, I agree completely with your assessment. It's delicious, but artificially sweet (like a lot of commercial reds these days). The legs and color are crazy for a wine in this price range. While I do enjoy drinking it, I can't help but wonder what's in there, aside from grapes and yeast.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, I tasted the carnivore last night at a tasting. I'm pretty sure they have added a significant amount of probably petite sirah to that for the color. It is almost like some of our inky hybrid grapes. If you are looking for that classic cab to go with a meal, I think the LM would also be the best of the lot. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 28, 2014)

One of the best ways that I've found to be able to try not only many new wines (new to me) and get a better understanding of the various variatals while paying next to nothing is by signing up at www.wtso.com, Wines till sold out, here is a blurb from their website:


> WTSO focuses on *selling wine at 30%-70% off original retail prices*. One wine is sold at a time, and when the item has sold out a new wine offer will be presented and anyone who has signed up for our Email Notifications, follows us on Twitter or Facebook, or downloaded the Apple or Android mobile applications will get alerted. There is a free shipping offer on every order, and all orders are 100% Customer Satisfaction Guaranteed. *There are no membership requirements to be a part of WTSO.com*


You can purchase 1-30 bottles, but the amount of bottles/cases are limited.
The beauty of WTSO is that I've been able to get $60.00 $70.00 bottles of wine for just over $20.00!, at these prices, it allows you to have a much larger "pool" of wines to choose from
I've been able to explore wines that I wouldn't normally buy just to try the varietal, blend, vintage, vintner or winery. 
The best deals that I jumped on were a Barolo Riserva 2005 150th Anniversary Bottle that was retailing for $200.00, I believe that I paid around $40.00, and a Brunello Riserva Col D'Orcia 2002, this was retailing for $150.00 and if I remember correctly, I purchased it for $39.00.
I've opened more than my share of Californian Cabernet Sauvignon, French Bordeaux, and all sorts of wines that caught my eye either by the rating or reputation.
Check it out, it is worth the two mins to sign up to get email notifications.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 28, 2014)

See if you can find McManis Family Vineyards Cab Sauv. Pretty good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll put up a bottle of *CC H3 Cab* against any of those. Had a bottle of *09'* H3 cab the other night from the cellar still holding up like it could go another 5 years. This wine retails from Costco for $10.90 a bottle.


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 15, 2014)

Just my $.02 worth in response to the query of good wines under $10.00. Charles Shaw proved that the $$$$ does not make the wine. Though now "upchuck" is $2.49/bottle in CA Trader Joes, the fact still remains that a good wine made the same way and likely from the same varietals as the pricey labels of Sonoma, Napa etal., can be had for enjoyment for far less. Lets face it,,, WE make our own and generally like it!!!! Cost per bottle??? Much less than $10.00


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 22, 2014)

This was just released from WS Insider. The 2012 H3 Cabernet got a jaw dropping 92pts…….. 

*Columbia Crest*
*Cabernet Sauvignon Horse Heaven Hills H3 2012*
92 points | $15 | 162,000 cases made | Red Dark and spicy, billowing with plum, currant and white chocolate flavors, picking up pear and white tea notes as the finish lingers with refinement. The tannins are submerged. Drink now through 2018.—H.S.


----------



## geek (Oct 22, 2014)

Mike, 

I recently tried a bottle of H3 from costco at $12.99

It was superb...!!

I wish I could make that kind of wine so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

